

Apache Kafka 0.8.2 released - toomanymike
https://archive.apache.org/dist/kafka/0.8.2.0/RELEASE_NOTES.html

======
toomanymike
Highlights include the ability to delete a topic, and Kafka-based consumer
offset management.

